# Silver Meteor cancellation (due to storm); what about Silver Star?



## Michael (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm scheduled to take the 91 Silver _Star _from New York Penn Station to Deerfield Beach in Florida on January 5th for a work conference. However, the winter storm seems to have affected the trains significantly. The Amtrak website says that the Silver _Meteor _trains from New York to Miami were cancelled for the 5th, but not the Silver _Star. _Should I be concerned for a potential cancellation of the Silver Star train from New York to Miami overnight because the Silver Meteor train was cancelled? How likely is it that if one NY to FL long distance train is cancelled that the other is also cancelled?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2018)

It is possible that it was missed. However, it is more possible that they cancelled the Meteor but not the Star due to track conditions.

Thru North Carolina and South Carolina, each takes a different route. The Meteor goes closer to the coast, while the Star goes farther inland. This storm hit the hardest along coastal areas.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 4, 2018)

I just heard today's Silver Star train 92 pass through Orlando (even though it does not show up on the status map). I would phone Amtrak to confirm that your train will be running tomorrow.


----------



## Michael (Jan 4, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I just heard today's Silver Star train 92 pass through Orlando (even though it does not show up on the status map). I would phone Amtrak to confirm that your train will be running tomorrow.


I phoned them earlier, and they weren't of much help other than "we'll send you a text 3 hours in advance if your train is cancelled". The way the agent spoke, it seemed like she had no idea whether or not it will be running tomorrow at all.


----------



## jis (Jan 4, 2018)

pennyk said:


> I just heard today's Silver Star train 92 pass through Orlando (even though it does not show up on the status map). I would phone Amtrak to confirm that your train will be running tomorrow.


92 ran MIA - JAX today. it will turn in JAX and run as 91(4) JAX - MIA on 1/5.

According to Amtrak as mentioned in the notification below, 97(5), 98(5), 89(5), 90(5), 52(5) and 53(5) are apparently cancelled. Apparently the Star will be running its entire route tomorrow.

https://www.amtrak.com/alert/amtrak-operating-modified-train-service-in-northeast-mid-atlantic-and-southern-regions.html


----------



## pennyk (Jan 4, 2018)

For what it is worth, the local Orlando news just now reported that tomorrow's Auto Train and Silver Meteor were canceled. There was no mention of the Silver Star.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 5, 2018)

It apears that 91(5) left NYP 2+ hours late, but is running. I hope the OP (Michael) is on board and having a pleasant trip.


----------

